# Partial ID of my first paph



## OrquideAlex (Feb 28, 2014)

Based on this discussion, I think the paph I bought last year is in the subgenus _paphiopedilum_.

Leaves are a solid light green. This was the bloom when I first got it and it hasn't bloomed this year, at least not yet. Looks like _P. henryanum_ might be one of the parents, or which ever species has the spotted dorsal sepal. Any further insights would be appreciated, thanks!


----------



## PaphMadMan (Feb 28, 2014)

Your plant is a complex hybrid, not a primary cross that might be identifiable. Subgenus Paphiopedilum is correct, and section Paphiopedilum, at least mostly. Hybrids of this type can often have some influence from subgenus Brachypetalum, and sometimes others. Hybrids of this general appearance were common long before Paph henryanum was known, so it probably isn't involved. The spotting may be from Paph gratrixianum or Paph insigne, but there are probably several other species involved as well... charlesworthii, villosum, spicerianum. This just isn't one that can ever be identified with any precision.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 28, 2014)

:evil: What does the tag in the pot say it is!?


----------



## OrquideAlex (Feb 28, 2014)

Thanks PaphMadMan. I wanted to get at least the subgenus right, since I'm still familiarizing myself with the different subgenera. I wasn't expecting an exact ID, just the general idea of what it might be is the best I can hope for and makes it much more interesting than a NoID.

NYEric, the tag was lost long ago, unfortunately. I keep the tags for my houseplants but this one got lost. I contacted the vendor that sold it to me in case he might remember, but nope.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 1, 2014)

If you don't have many more than one you might be able to remember it.


----------



## mormodes (Mar 1, 2014)

OrquideAlex said:


> Thanks PaphMadMan. I wanted to get at least the subgenus right, since I'm still familiarizing myself with the different subgenera. I wasn't expecting an exact ID, just the general idea of what it might be is the best I can hope for and makes it much more interesting than a NoID.



I think Koopowitz's book is organized according to subgenus. But more interesting is the eBook Guido Braem will publish either today or tomorrow on Paphs. Available at Amazon, but he also has some info on his Facebook page. Guido Braem. As I'm sure you know (or will find out) people lump and split Paphs more than just about any orchid alliance, *G*. What one taxonomic group says is a variety another group says is a species. Since you have a background in taxonomy you might want to have several sources of info. Koopowitz is one, Kew (Phillip Cribb) is the other, Braem is a third. Birk is a fourth. Cash no one accepts anymore as far as I know so don't get that book. And of course for online info the starting place is IOSPE - Internet Orchid Species Photograph Encyclopedia (I think - I always just call it iopse) He has reference sources you can chase down. Or google it. Dr Tanaka's site is good. Arg... the Phrag site...blank, that's good. Ladyslipper.com is decent. I'm sure others will chime in with their favs.


----------



## Trithor (Mar 2, 2014)

As has been pointed out, this is a complex paph. The spotting in the dorsal is more likely to be from villosum (boxalli) rather than gratrixianum, as the latter has very seldom been used in breeding. I am afraid that you will never get close to its true name. Most of us started with a NOID as a first plant, so don't feel alone in that. I still have my first Paph (also unnamed), it flowers each year for me and I have given divisions to every friend I have who has ever wanted one.
This forum will teach you an incredible amount about this group of plants. More so than any book ever will, perhaps because of its interactive nature, but more importantly because of the tremendous knowledge of its members and the freedom with which the knowledge is shared. (Unparalleled any where else!)

(And then of course there are the members like myself, clowns, who you would be advised to take anything they say with a 'pinch of salt', or a glass of wine, whichever you might prefer)


----------



## OrquideAlex (May 17, 2014)

By freak chance, I rediscovered the tag for this complex hybrid: _Paphiopedilum_ Weltz World “Statuesque” x Rolling Thunder “Pizzaz”


----------



## Trithor (May 17, 2014)

That sounds about right/possible.
If I remember correctly it was an OZ cross?, with Small World in its background somewhere, and carries the cool name Rock n Roll? (not too sure, perhaps someone with access to a registry can confirm?)


----------



## PaphMadMan (May 17, 2014)

Yes, Rock'n Roll. Certainly believable for that cross.


----------

